# need ID for 2 African mixed



## agamble9 (Nov 17, 2007)

Both from the LPS in a mixed African cichlid tank. I bought them a month ago and have been researching ever since.

Is it ok to call the pink one an Albino? Maybe she is a red zebra hybrid? She is 4 1/2 inches long, has pink eyes, no color markings/stripes whatsoever, little bit shy right now and wants to hide behind the nursery we set up for some 1 inch juvies.

I could not find any images for the marbled guy but a rough guess as to species from one of you would be greatly appreciated. He is 5 inches (was 4 when I bought him), and a bit bossy to tank mates and constantly rearranging the gravel, sand, shells and rocks. Stripes are not visible except on film.


































Thanks for your help.
AGamble

80 gallon tank with 6 mixed African Cichlids and 5 juveniles and one Electric Yellow


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First one is an OB Albino zebra, which species is impossible to ascertain.

The second appears to be an albino Metriaclima greshakei.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Boy! That marbled OB zebra is one gorgeous fish.
Fogelhund, are you sure it's albino, though? I know you know wayyyyy more than I do about fish but it's eye doesn't look albino to me. :-?


----------

